# Installing ATI TOOL voids warranty?



## Bangister (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm just wondering if installing ATI TOOL voids the warranty on my new ATI X800 XL video card?  Will the temperature monitor work?  how bout fan control?  Need advice before installing software?  I actually used ATI TOOL on my older vid card and it was awesome.  Since I have a new one, I'm just taking some precautions.  thanx in advance.


----------



## bcgone5150 (Aug 12, 2005)

No will not void warranty. 

If you flash the bios it will though.


----------



## Bangister (Aug 12, 2005)

I was surfing the net and I found out on several websites that "overclocking" automatically voids the warranty.  Anyway,  my only intention to use ATI TOOL 24 for  the moment is to monitor the temp and fan settings, to avoid damaging the card, if it gets too hot.  

Is there any way, for instance ATI, will find out if I installed ATI TOOL on my system?  I really want to be covered by the warranty.


----------



## bcgone5150 (Aug 12, 2005)

It will not void your warranty and there is no way they will know that it is installed.


----------

